# Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente Cigar Review - Nice surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar came in a sample bag and was a nice surprise. Creamy flavours with woody and coffee notes. Very enjoyable.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente Cigar Review - Nice surprise


----------

